# What the.....



## cslikens (Jan 3, 2012)

ok, I have the Canon PowerShotSX110IS.  Got it last year.  It started acting all wobbly on me.  So get this.  When I hit the on/off button to take pics, no power.  So, of course, I check batteries, etc....nothing.  So I start tinker'n w/ this thing.....and when I hit the playback/review pics....THEN the thing come on, it's like the playback button is the POWER button now right?  But the lens doesn't open though.  I go to snap a pic, and nothing happens....the only thing that it allows me to do is review the pics that are currently on the card, get into my menu, go thru those options and stuff....but I can't take a pic.  Nutso right?  Can someone HELP?  I love this camera, takes great photos but its got a mind of it's own now......and the mind it has, won't allow me to snap pics.....I tried resetting the defaults, but still the same results.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 3, 2012)

Just an odd question, but by chance is your memory card full?


----------



## cslikens (Jan 3, 2012)

lol! negative...what else ya got fer me!?  Even when I take a/the MC out, it's still same -


----------



## bazooka (Jan 3, 2012)

Did anything happen when it began behaving this way?  Was it dropped, stored in cold/hot/humid conditions?  Anything unusual at all?  Have you tried new batteries?

Does the LCD come on when you are in picture taking mode?  Does it record any new photos on the card even though it appears to not be taking any?


----------



## cslikens (Jan 3, 2012)

nope - none of the above.  Was snapping pics on xmas, shut it off when I was done, went to snap more the next day and that's what I got.  I would never expose my camera to any of those conditions.  Yes, I've tried new batteries - same thing.  Yes, the LCD comes on when I power it on (using the "review" pics button - not the on/off button).  No, it does not record any new pics....does nothing.  The only thing I can do is power it on, by said way, and review pics that are/were currently on the card.  Nuts right?


----------



## bazooka (Jan 3, 2012)

Does it have a reset to factory settings option in the menu that you can access?  Other than that, I have no other ideas.


----------



## cslikens (Jan 3, 2012)

Ya, it does....and I did....and still the same.  Thanks for your help, hopefully someone will come thru w/ some help on here.


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you still have warranty on it? I have had some weird problems with my old camera as well, but it was fairly old and I wasn't serious about photography at the time so it went through A LOT including car accidents and whatever drunken mishaps plagued that time of my life.


----------



## cslikens (Jan 11, 2012)

I doubt the warranty is still good.  I didn't bother looking into that b/c there is a "ding" on the lens cap(ish) thing....that happened when I first got, but it didn't hinder the camera functioning at all.  I assume they would tell me that's why it's not working......you know how that junk goes.....and yes, I can relate to the drunken mishaps w/ my camera(a)......been through too many of them....lol!


----------



## craigm84 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had this happen to a Casio Exilim and witnessed this happen to someones Fuji P&S. For my camera, it turned on while it was in my back pocket and I just so happened to be sitting. For the other camera is turned on in a purse and didn't have room to open. My camera never recovered. But for her camera we just turned it on a bunch of times, took the battery out, and gently twisted where the lens will pop out with fingertips., try that too. but don't force too much, you don't want to kill the lens. might have a piece of sand or dirt stuck in the mechanism. Don't risk breaking it, if you don't feel comfortable twisting it around, DONT TRY IT.


----------

